
Slack expands beyond teams to entire organizations with Enterprise Grid - anaclet0
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/31/slack-expands-beyond-teams-to-entire-organizations-with-enterprise-grid/
======
anaclet0
> The company is also working with PaloAlto Networks, Bloomberg Vault, Skyhigh
> Networks, Netskope, Relativity by KCura, Smarsh, and other data loss
> prevention providers so companies can know their data is being protected.
> And just like with Slack’s core offering, all data is encrypted in transit
> and at rest.

Wouldn't be much easier offering an on prem version?

